# Vis/current report Alabama?



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone get out this weekend and have a report for state waters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

please someone respond.. i will have one in a few days for sure if no one responds.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't help specifically with Alabama, but we went out of Pcola pass yesterday and dove near nearshore sites. 

First site, about 12 miles out, surface current was ripping. Current at the bottom (about 85') was manageable. Vis on the bottom was about 20' to 25'. Maybe a little better at times. Vis up top was crap.

Second site was a bit closer to shore, with a bottom depth of about 50'. Again, surface current was pretty stiff, but bottom current was workable. Vis was poor on the bottom at only about 10'. Closer to the surface, the vis was worse.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Not what I wanted to hear but good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

